# Mein erstes Spiel [Spielevorstellung]



## Jannik123 (14. Okt 2013)

Hallo Community 
In diesem Thread möchte ich mein Spiel vorstellen, bzw euch um ein Feedback bitten, bitte beachtet dabei, dass noch nicht alle bugs gefunden wurden, bzw ich das Spiel noch nicht als vollendet anerkenne.
Ein richtiges Menü bzw eine Highscoreliste ist noch nicht implementiert ( außerdem ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht endgültig), jedoch empfinde ich diese nicht als notwendig um ein Feedback zu bekommen 

Space


der link zu dem spiel

EDIT : Falls diese Art von Forumsbeiträgen als unpassend erscheint bitte ich um eine Rückmeldung und ich werde dieses Thema schließen ;-)


----------



## Times (15. Okt 2013)

Also ich lade mir erst garnicht diese Datei herunter ohne irgendeinen Virenscan dazu oder mal eine Beschreibung was man sich dort überhaupt runterlädt.
Dein Thread beginnt mit "Spielevorstellung" in der Bezeichnung aber vorstellen tust du hier relativ wenig

Was ist das für ein Spiel? Genre? Was muss man machen? Singleplayer? Multiplayer?


----------



## MrClave (15. Okt 2013)

Laut Virustotal ist die Datei sicher.
https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/...60439a35bbfee3b49c77760d/analysis/1381837223/

Zum Spiel:
Die Atmosphäre ist ganz schön, mit der Musik und so weiter. Läuft auch super flüssig.

Allerdings ist das Spiel an sich ziemlich... bescheiden.

Steuerung nur über Tastatur...
Man muss mit den Pfeiltasten steuern, und dann muss noch mit Leertaste schießen und sich die Finger verrenken, nur um an die Zahlen ran zu kommen um zu upgraden.
Ich hätte da gerne eine Einstellung für's Steuern und Schießen mit der Maus.

Im "Upgrade Menü" sieht man nicht, wie viel Punkte man hat. 
Ganz abgesehen davon, würde ich gerne mein Raumschiff IM Upgrade Menü ausbauen, wofür dieses Menü ja eigentlich gut sein sollte !?


----------

